# Connetquot River in L I. N. Y.



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

Anybody here in this Forum, fly fish the Connetquot River?
The Connetquot River is in Long Island, New York.
and sports Brown, Raimbow and Brook trout.
black bear84


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Black Bear - you aren't going to find a whole lot of people here who fish much on the east coast. I'm sure there's a chance, but we're mostly midwesterners. Post some pics of this river and your trips on it if you get a chance so we can see what you're talking about!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Black Bear,

there are very good fly fishing at Connetquot River. You will have to call to reservation and it is strict area. I grew up in Long Island and will start open on April first. Also good fly fishing at South Havent State Park also do fly fishing u have to go earlier morning to get draws ur name for spots to go fly fishing. At Connetquat River have a nice size brown and rainbow trout. If u have any question and please ask me anything about Long Island that is where I grew up in Long Island and I have been hunting and fishing all year around . Good luck Billy :beer:


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Billy,
Glad to find another fly fisherman that frequent my turf, I am a long time fisher in the Connetquot, I like beats 9, 10 11. 12 for the big trout in the pools. At beat 9 by the pool under the birch downed tree I got my biggest raimbow. a 7 pounder. But I saw my friends get bigger fish there.

Until last year Gil Berger (the Administrator) was still around, ramrod posture as ever with sharp uniform.
I love that river.
:beer: cheers buddy.
black bear


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

what about South Havent State Park by the streams there are trouts there ..in the winter several time big trouts swim thru my between legs while I set up my duck decoys where they have blinds to hunt and there are good trout fly fishing there......at Connetquot River on the north side of sunrise highway fly fishing only and south of sunrise highway u can used for baited or lures I also caught huge rainbows between fresh water and salt water " sea running" it is fun


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

Some of those steelheads were caught inside the Park, almost to the Hatchery, looks like they swim up river.
In the Southaven Park, I have fished the Carman River, it is nice but too crowded now with many canoes.
The best part is by the little fall, a lot of action there, in the Carman.
best regards
black bear84


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

not by the lake u will have to go north where u see stream and u have to reservation for fly fishing spot number 1-13 and there are nice trout for fly fishing and for lake used lures and baited good spots where near water fall... I also fly fishing for crappies near three pounds and white pearch near 5 pounds good fighting fish with fly fishing it is fun


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Glad someone could help you Black Bear!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Black Bear... mostly steelhead lives north of NY like Salmon River and other river and there is no steelhead in Long Island. I caught steelhead at Rochester 42 inches and it was so cool and good fighting fish


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh Man!!! how I wish I couls have take pictures, As you know the Connetquot Park have a hatchery right in the middle of the river, raimbow trout born in the hatchery (some of them) migrate to the end of the River that empty in the Atlantic.
There they become big fish and lost the colors of the Raimbow trout, we call these fish steelheads because that is the color of the fish and the head.
When they are ready to spawn, (just like salmon) they return from the ocean up-river and are caught even near the hatchery!!!
It don't happen often, but do happen.
These are big fish, probably because the diet of minnows.
black bear84


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

*njsimonson*
Thank you for the up-date, I wish one day I can go and try the Midwestern rivers.
For me it is fly fishing all the way, you can said that I am *hooked* on it.
best regards
black bear84


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

that make sense yeah Black Bear true alike rainbow trout and lost color... I am talking about a real wild steel head famous in Salmon river and many places up norths of NY... I didnt noticed about they released in Long Island and thank u for informed interested and I will tell my friend about it who from Islip near by Connetquot River State Park..... I am coming up in May and go for Weakfish ( sea trout) I have 38 inches on my wall with 6 pounds test line what a fighting fish U should try out weakfish and best place near Great SOuth Bay or Timber Bay where shallow water that have shad and shrimps all over good luck :beer:


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

*fishunt*
Thank you for the tip about the weakfish, I will try it for sure, now that I am retired and have more time.
I have been preparing a big fly rod with a #12 line and until I go to Florida and try it in the flats, will be ideal for weakfish.
cheers :beer: 
black bear84


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I used long white feather and little pink in middle and silver in front and bottom... weakfish will love it . best time is earlier morning and earlier evening ..two hours before high tide coming up and coming out best time ... same as trout at Connetquot river canal between fresh water and salt water u get big trout... just read tides coming in/out


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

How right you are about the best times been early morning and early evening.
Most time I get a lot of action in the morning, to decline sharply after 10 a. m. remain lousy in the afternoon and them all of a sudden explode in a surge of bites in the early and late evening.
Seems to me that fish or at least trout become letargic during the day,
specially the dogs day of summer.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

MOst trouts and weakfish are shy and smart..... if I move back to Long Island NY and I would go fishing everyday at many places to go.....I love salt water fishing more and I fish all year around and never be old for fishing :lol:


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

*fishhunt:*
Do you live near the Salmon River? do you fish there?
black bear84


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I grew up in Long Island , NY and I travel alot hunting and fishing all over NY u can ask me anything.. but warning there will be crowding at Salmon river spring / summer... less crowd in the fall and winter u can ask me any question and I would be happy to give out information and I may go NY in May for weakfish and bluefish.. I love bluefish more activing and fighting.. Also go for striper bass get over 40 pounds and I will go for trouts on stream where I know...I would like to go for white Pearch and catch alot within 5 lbs walk with wader up to my chest where I knew good spots are and very good eating


----------

